# Any takers?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=42381647&nid=148

Dont spend your money too soon though, a national forest near you may be for sale in the next 4-8 years, so keep your options open.But seriously, a slice of heaven like that would be amazing to have.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That would be nice. That is the ole Jacob's Creek CWMU. I'll keep playing PowerBall. Hopefully I win before it sells.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

3arabians said:


> That would be nice. That is the ole Jacob's Creek CWMU. I'll keep playing PowerBall. Hopefully I win before it sells.


I'll throw in 5 bucks if I can have 640 acres if you win!


----------

